# Crazy frog craze



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 11, 2005)

For those of you in the UK wondering 'how did this happen?', it all started in 1997 with the recording of nonsensical sounds by a Swedish components salesman, Daniel Malmedahl.  The original recording can be heard here, as part of a 'sanity test':
http://www.frenzy.com/~jester/racecar.html

For those of you not in the UK who are wondering 'what is this all about?', it is a recent music / ringtones craze, where the single apprently went to number 1 in the UK, and can be seen here (Windows media file, about 7Mb file):
http://www.vonnoodle.com/axel.wmv

You will need sounds and speakers to enjoy the 2 links posted above.

News article here:
http://entertainment.news.com.au/story/0,10221,15576249-7484,00.html

Did you pass the sanity test?


----------



## Smitty (Jun 12, 2005)

Nope, totally insane, even if I have seen that before.    

Last tally I heard on the news about the ringtone sales was $18 Million.   

Now if anyone can tell me how to get AC/DC's "Hell's Bells" on my company supplied Treo 650, it'll keep all the more people away from me (so I can Excel instead of Word (Nerd) or Power Point)!   :wink:

I needed that laugh.

Thanks,

Smitty

(I'll play that at a sales meeting on Monday!)


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Smitty

It doesn't matter how many time I try that sanity test - I laugh every time!  And the children love the crazy frog - although I suspect he will drive many parents crazy.

'Hells Bells' is possibly available from here but if that doesn't work you can get 'Back in Black' from here.

Cheers, Andrew


----------



## Smitty (Jun 13, 2005)

Got it!   

This techie stuff is pretty slick!

But I still coundfound my Boss...""We bought you a cell phone for you to use!"  "Hey, I don't answer the phone at home either!"  

Smitty


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jun 14, 2005)

What can they do, come pound on your door?

Oops, maybe I shouldn't have said that, in case he reads this forum.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 14, 2005)

> Oops, maybe I shouldn't have said that, in case he reads this forum.


Fortunately, he has a hard enough time trying to start his PC...  

He is a great guy though!  (Said in case he *might* actually stumble across an Internet usage report...  )

Smitty


----------



## macleanb (Jun 14, 2005)

You could try getting him to understand the totally opaque terms & conditions of "Jamster" the company that supplies these tones:  

http://www.jamster.co.uk/jiw/footer/terms.do


----------



## Pugster (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=48630

This site was the first place i heard that Crazy frog.  It is the third link on this post!

badaaaahbadaaahweeee!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link Pugster - there's some great stuff in there.  Here's a small clip for fans of 2-D cartoons such as South Park : 
Where's my rake?


----------

